# May I Ask What You Are Playing?



## McMurphy (May 2, 2005)

It's time to once again keep score of what games people are plugging away at during the month of May.

I haven't the money to pick up any new games, so I have dusted off my PS2 copy of Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance 2 after a couple month of neglect and exhumed the original Nintendo's Legend of Zelda from its crypt of forgotten games.

My warrior in Baldur's Gate is getting pretty powerful at this point, and did anyone else ever have the habit of skipping dungeon II in Zelda because the third one was closer?


----------



## Leto (May 2, 2005)

About to start Act of War (maybe tomorrow if I'm lucky enough) by Atari. And waiting for my next game thema at work.


----------



## Gremlin (May 2, 2005)

On my pc I have Civilization III and Sim City 2000. One day I will have the perfect city. Games like this not only grab me and never let me go, but they irritate me because you can never complete the game 100%. On my PS2 I have Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal. Nothing like a mad squirrel (yes, he looks like a squirrel with no tail to me) blowing things up.


----------



## a|one (May 3, 2005)

www.pokerstars.net - It's free and fun and addictive.


----------



## Hypes (May 3, 2005)

Heh, Alone, I'm playing that as well right now as opelwerk.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 3, 2005)

i been playing on Uplink. its a great game with all the hacking and destroying. also i been playing chaos gate what a great game


----------



## Buddhajeb (May 3, 2005)

Freedom Force vs. The 3rd Reich.  Kind of like City of Heroes, only set in the 1960's.  It's pretty good.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 3, 2005)

x-men legends on the ps2 - basic, but satisfying!

(I wish they had the Hulk as a secret character tho  )


----------



## ASGARD (May 3, 2005)

Grand theft auto san andreas for ps2 it is one of the best but the best game i am playing now is metal gear solid snake eater.


----------



## McMurphy (May 4, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> x-men legends on the ps2 - basic, but satisfying!
> 
> (I wish they had the Hulk as a secret character tho  )


 
Don't we all! 

Hell, I would settle for a decent Hulk game in general.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 4, 2005)

Freelancer. It rocks my socks...


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 4, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Freelancer. It rocks my socks...


 
have anybody played that massive star wars addon for freelancer called freeworlds you should if you have freelancer its ace


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 4, 2005)

Really? I never heard of that...


----------



## NSMike (May 4, 2005)

Currently playing Fable and Prince of Persia, Sands of Time on the XBox, Doom 3 on the PC, and Zelda: The Wind Waker on Gamecube.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 4, 2005)

CUrrently playing the fool.


----------



## Tyranus (May 5, 2005)

I just picked up *Temple of Elemental Evil, *not very impressed though.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 5, 2005)

ToEE gets better once you become sused to the interface, but I think it only really comes into it's own if you played the original tabletop rpg.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 5, 2005)

Currently playing Jade Empires.


----------



## Wanderer (May 6, 2005)

Diablo2 again


----------



## stelfox1 (May 6, 2005)

Currently playing Doom 3 on the Xbox which is pretty good, and also the old favourite Mortal Kombat( chewing gum for the brain) on Xbox live.


----------



## stelfox1 (May 6, 2005)

By the way Wanderer that is a cool signature, is it a quote or is it your own?


----------



## LadyFel (May 7, 2005)

stelfox1 said:
			
		

> By the way Wanderer that is a cool signature, is it a quote or is it your own?


Terry Pratchett methinks... Copyright Granny Weatherwax


----------



## stelfox1 (May 7, 2005)

Thank You LadyFel, it does sound like a Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Wanderer (May 7, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> Terry Pratchett methinks... Copyright Granny Weatherwax



who knows, knows


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 8, 2005)

World of Warcraft from Blizzard Entertainment, great game though as my character nears the level cap at 60 I am finding that I have less and less incentive to log in and thus I believe I am now getting bored of it.


----------



## chump (May 8, 2005)

I'm playing doom 3 for the comp and mario 64 for the DS. Does anyone else have a Nintendo DS


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 8, 2005)

Currently playing UnrealTournament 2004, Onslaught and Deathmatch. My favorite Onslaught map is Cataldi Park. My favorite Deathmatch map is The Rise of the Black Pearl.


----------



## Dark Cardinal (May 9, 2005)

I still play the original Age of Empires and still play Asherons Call-Dark Majesty.

AC/DM has great PvP where fast twitch keyboard mashing counts for almost as much as level. Asherons is getting an Xpac with a graphics update!! looking forward to that.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 10, 2005)

Considering trying to get my filthy mits on a copy of Guild Wars, but I'm not sure if I want to really...


----------



## Leto (May 10, 2005)

have to test Matrix Online this week end.


----------



## koma (May 10, 2005)

Apart from online poker, played Rome total war recently. Used to play age of empires, sudden strike, blitzkrieg, diablo, call of duty, dark age of camelot and a few others...


----------



## Animaiden (May 11, 2005)

Right now I'm playing Elderscrolls 3: Morrowind.  I'm going to buy Guild Wars when I get home from college next week.  Cant wait!


----------



## jenna (May 16, 2005)

i'm playing Wonder Boy III - The Dragon's Trap on a Sega Master System II my sister got for me (Ebay of course!) for Christmas. yep, i'm just kicking it, old school. ok, the real reason is i can't play those new-fangled 3D games, my expertise stops at the left to right type ones! oh and Wonder Boy III is a classic, i remember my Dad playing it and it was so much fun just to watch him. much harder to play in real life!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 16, 2005)

Currently playing Vampyre: The Masquerade Bloodlines at the moment. Enjoying it and looking forward to re-playing it as a Nosferatu


----------



## Stormflame (May 17, 2005)

Hmm..I recently beat the snot out of the Elder Scrolls III.  Morrowind to the commoner.  It was the best game I have ever played.  Anyone who likes to roleplay or loves fantasy gaming with get smothered in this game.  The second one is coming out soon.  Can't wait.  I am now playing Ghost Recon 2, however, if I save in the wrong bad spot again and have to start over anymore, it will become my new 'frizby' in the backyard.


----------



## Cricket (May 18, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> It's time to once again keep score of what games people are plugging away at during the month of May.
> 
> I haven't the money to pick up any new games, so I have dusted off my PS2 copy of Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance 2 after a couple month of neglect and exhumed the original Nintendo's Legend of Zelda from its crypt of forgotten games.
> 
> My warrior in Baldur's Gate is getting pretty powerful at this point, and did anyone else ever have the habit of skipping dungeon II in Zelda because the third one was closer?


 
Still playing Ultima Online. Only, now my younger sister Salem is playing now as well. She is the queen killer and known world wide. What have I created? Hehe.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 18, 2005)

Just started playing the new "Revenge of the Sith" game for the PS2.
Seems ok if a trifle limited (fixed cameras and no 1st person view - argh!)
Style-wise, it's similar in gameplay to the LotR games for the PS2.

The cut scenes are quite good but if anything have actually put me off going to see the movie - movie CGI overload by Lucas it seems


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 20, 2005)

my son is a big baldurs gate fan.  He is an elf necromancer.  He kicks butt at the game.


----------



## mark b (Jun 12, 2005)

championship manager 2005


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 12, 2005)

Now getting stuck into Dynasty Tactics for the PS2.
It's very basic but strangely compelling


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat (Jun 23, 2005)

Mordor I.
Mordor II.
NetHack.


----------



## Calis (Jun 23, 2005)

God of War
Jak 3
Halo
Jade Empire
Fable


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 23, 2005)

Guild Wars and Psychonauts.


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 23, 2005)

Tales of Symphonia for the Gamecube.
Knights of the old republic for the PC.
Ratchet and clank 3 for the PS2.
Golden sun 2 The lost age for the gameboy advance.


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

I played lego star wars while i was at my friends house, It is a very fun game to play multi player, because it has all the brilliantness of star wars, combined with the sheer dodgyness of lego games. 
You can have jedi battles with lego men and then go pod racing.
I wonder what do you people think, do i need to go to theropy.
plus i am playing star wars acedemy at the moment on my computer


----------



## Calis (Jun 29, 2005)

Lego Star Wars was great fun. Easy as a 2 piece jigsaw puzzle but damn fun.


----------



## Azash (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks, I'm not the only one who likes it. the best mission has to be either the pod racing and the yoda mission.


----------



## Calis (Jun 30, 2005)

the pod racing was fun but the controls were too restrictive and there wasnt much freedom of movement.

Yoda jumping around like he got ants in his pants was fun.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> I wonder what do you people think, do i need to go to theropy.
> plus i am playing star wars acedemy at the moment on my computer


 
theropy yes, due to star wars no 

i love the acadamy combat styles and can safly say that i am a master online with duel lightsabres, but acadamy is the opposite completly of KOTOR. KOTOR has a very rich and in depth story line which no game so far on a computer or console (except prehaps Elder scrolls series) have been able to match, as for the combat though, it truley is terrible. acadamy has amazing fighting but minesweepers has a more in depth story line.


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

i like the fighting in KOTOR


----------



## Azash (Jul 1, 2005)

I hate the style in KOTOR, i much prefer the acedemy one, Eradius don't knock lego star wars until you've played it


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

i have completed it even before it came out on sale


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> I hate the style in KOTOR, i much prefer the acedemy one, Eradius don't knock lego star wars until you've played it



I played Jedi Knights - Jedi Academy, I am not a huge fan of that battle system. In KOTOR it actually looked like a fight, not just a hack and slash like in Jedi Knights. Plus there is no blocking and among other things I just didnt like it all to much compared to KOTOR.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

i think the look ot the kotor battle system is amazing but its just that you dont fight you just issue commands and the computer does it for you


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

well thats it.

I've always had the idea of having your own device attached to the console/pc (like a steering wheel/gun etc) where it controls the sword movement, and you can block, attack etc.

Only a pipe dream though.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

if they issued control of combat over to the player it would be amazing


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> if they issued control of combat over to the player it would be amazing



and when an immature kid kills someone with a hand made sword, that invention and connected video games would be blamed.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

what?

why would a kid kill someone because KOTOR had a combat system where you click and press buttons to kill your enemy instead of issuing commands in a little box


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

I was refering to that idea i posted a few posts up.

But GTA is almost being held responsible for a kid who killed a police officer and when arrested the kid said 'life is a video game'


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

yes that is becuase he played it all the time and when he was probably eight meaning he was too young therefore, it is the shops fault for selling it to him.


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

no, its the parents fault.


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

I suppose so.

What lightsabers do people go with, two, one or double bladed? I went with two because one can be thrown and you have that wierd circle thing when you press lmb and rmb together.


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

gotta go the double.


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

they are good for offensive but they aren't as fast plus the fact if you have two, you can have turn one off


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

true.

but i am an aggressive fighter.


----------



## Azash (Jul 5, 2005)

i can tell, personally i go defensive, then when they cant stop me i unleash a level three blast of force lightning!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

two sabres for me, its quick and deadly, and kicks butt on multiplayer. although i dont play it anymore because of the lack of skill from other players online, it was just to easy!


----------



## Azash (Jul 5, 2005)

maybe some day you will find a worthy adversary, just wait about a month and I'll challenge you some time


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 5, 2005)

Latex hoses kick a sabre's butt everytime, just ask The Master....


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

i think i will pass thanks


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 5, 2005)

You have chosen Wisely...


----------



## Azash (Jul 5, 2005)

Why? 
I am still sort of a noob at this, please shine some light for me.


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 5, 2005)

You do not want to know about the rubber hose.
*move hand in Jedi motion*


----------



## Calis (Jul 5, 2005)

I am kinda confused as to what is going on in this thread, it has gone from which lightsabre, to challenges to latex hoses.

which game?
which challenge?
how long is this hose?


----------



## Earos (Jul 6, 2005)

right now I am playing eq2, PS and republic commando mostly...
The mmog's I have played in the past is a long list, but they include UO(pac), DAOC(bors) and countless others including beta testing a few...
The other PC games I have played are just far too many to mention, but I played elderscrolls, Jedi academy, Jedi knight and a ton of others... 
The Xbox has Halo2, fable and need for speed mostly...
PS2 has my gameday football...

Of course, my kids play the xbox and PS2 more mostly jak3, prince of persia(both of em) some yu-gi-o(SP?) rose duelist... (no GTA style games are allowed... violence can be entertaining, but only when you know it's entertainment...) We also limit how long they can play for at any one time... 

With all the games I have played, it's wonder that my primary source of entertainment is reading... Go figure...


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

if your kids arent mentally ill GTA will be fine for them in moderate doses.
I am certain that it is a mental thing where GTA 'makes' kids kill.

wat is eq2, and ps?


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

never heard of them, but i totally agree with you there calis


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> I am certain that it is a mental thing where GTA 'makes' kids kill.?


 
people allways blame the games. it has nothing to do with the fact that there kids are nut cases


----------



## ASGARD (Jul 7, 2005)

Ps mean playstaion i think But eq2 may be it is EverQuest2 see link
http://eq2vault.ign.com/ 

GTA is one of my best games next to the metal gear solids

But at the moment i am playing shogun total war warlords edition.


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

shogun is a classic game, I love playing as the light blue clan, what clan are you ASGARD?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

what you meen the imagawa clan?

my fav is clan shimazu because of there no-dachi or clan takida because of there heavy cavelry


----------



## ASGARD (Jul 7, 2005)

Mori the red clan i allways get my genssi to kill of all the leaders and i then take there land but force.


what do you do?


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

i don't know the clan names, dont you just hate the purple ones, i think they are called Hojo.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

the best tactic is to ally with all clans then assassinate the leaders of them all with geisha girls, once they die there land will go to you. this way you can win without having to lift a finger. although i have only done this once because i prefer to have an army 30 times bigger than the enemy and annihilate them all


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

what i do is to not take a place until the previous one is at its best and launcha massive assault on the place, then build that one up, the best have to be either monks or those kensai


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

but that takes forever. you build a massive army in your starting provances and just leave a few men in the provences you take to stop the place from revolting. then just keep going with your main wave of men, best army type is heavy cavelry and warrior monks. although i do like to build no-dachi


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

genau.

i prefer to let the game carry on. once you start to do that it gets boring


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

i agree, the more you drag the game on the more boring it gets


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

but it also can be fun, because then you get a lot more kofu and even bigger armies.


----------



## ASGARD (Jul 7, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> genau.
> 
> i prefer to let the game carry on. once you start to do that it gets boring


 
Please explan what you are saying AZASH 

Do you mean that if you kill off all the clans all you have left is the villagers how rise up. This you mean is boring because you have already won the game.


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

what i mean, is that i take one country at a time and then i wont attack another until that country has a citadel and enough to build a decent army. so I dont have to march troops across the continent.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

i just build a dock there or near by, so i can transport units from my main provinces


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

what happens if the dock is attacked though


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

it will not be because i leave a lot of men in each provence i capture


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

then why not build the city up while your there. it helps stop rebellion. Once I did your tactic and left my provinces ungaurded behind me. One province rebelled and march all the way to my capital before i could stop them.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

if you can read, i said twice that i keep armys in each province to stop revolt


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

of course i cant . but they march through my armies avoiding them, wiping out the weaker towns as they went.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

thats why i leave armys in every province i take, and keep building troops to aide the front line


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

yes but that would drain you kofu.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

no because my main places have all buildings so they produce loads of money


----------



## Treize Kushrenada (Jul 7, 2005)

Eradius has made me a massive fan of morrowind, now i cant stop playing it, i have made a lot of mods such as filling the map with a million skeleton warriors, mot to good for the frame rate though


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

Morrowind is a brilliant game, i go as a dark elf, but i dont play it any more because jedi accedemy and avp2 just kick its ass!


----------



## TechEd (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Calis (Jul 7, 2005)

picked up Cricket 2005 on ps2.


----------



## Anjana (Jul 8, 2005)

Neverwinter Nights.  Have started it with over a dozen characters (perhaps two dozen) and have never finished it.  Ending the game is my goal for this summer.


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck on that.  I know I will never finish it.  I'm trying to figure out how to get to the next part in Guild Wars without a person helping me.  I don't know anyone and hate to ask a stranger for help(there are some freaky people on there)


----------

